# Hopper Jumper to Genie - questions



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

My Dish equipment has all the outputs active. The last Direct receiver I had would only allow one active at a time. 

I normally "mirror" my home office receiver to my master bedroom and with Dish I can use a UHF remote and can change channels from any room in my house. Any suggestions on how to handle remote channel changing? Or do I have to suck up $6.00 a month to be able to change channels?

If I use a Genie in my living room and a mini client in my kitchen will the video and sound be in sync? I ask this as they are close together and my Hopper and its client are about 5 seconds off and the echo affect does not work. I ended up removing the hopper client and "mirroring" my living room video/audio. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tommiet said:


> My Dish equipment has all the outputs active. The last Direct receiver I had would only allow one active at a time.
> 
> I normally "mirror" my home office receiver to my master bedroom and with Dish I can use a UHF remote and can change channels from any room in my house. Any suggestions on how to handle remote channel changing? Or do I have to suck up $6.00 a month to be able to change channels?
> 
> ...


Not sure what you used to have, but all of the H/HR2x & 34 have outputs all active.
A genie client will be a few seconds behind/delayed from the 34.

RF remote can be used through walls, range may vary.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure what you used to have, but all of the H/HR2x & 34 have outputs all active.
> A genie client will be a few seconds behind/delayed from the 34.
> 
> RF remote can be used through walls, range may vary.


Found an HDMI adapter that would allow me to send RF over HDMI. IF the remote is not a dual channel.

How about a TIVO unit!!!!!... about 7 years ago tried to upgrade to a HD DVR. What a POS... 2 DOA out of the box. Dealer installed. Felt so bad, he gave me a refund and canceled my contract and I kept my old Tivo unit until I switched to Dish.

Sound delay is not going to work for me, but mirroring is ok.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I've never even touched a TiVo so :shrug:

Trying to sync sounds between two receivers hasn't worked for me very well.
Even when the two receivers were the exact same model, and on the same channel, the delay difference between two different TVs was enough to be a problem. A joke would have the punchline come on one before the joke was asked on the other.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tommiet said:


> Found an HDMI adapter that would allow me to send RF over HDMI.


HDMI doesn't handle RF signals. Some of the extenders will pass an IR signal back to the host side.

If your remote TV is HDMI capable, this should work. If it is not, this is a show stopper.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> I've never even touched a TiVo so :shrug:
> 
> Trying to sync sounds between two receivers hasn't worked for me very well.
> Even when the two receivers were the exact same model, and on the same channel, the delay difference between two different TVs was enough to be a problem. A joke would have the punchline come on one before the joke was asked on the other.


thats odd, i have customers completely impressed that the sound is the exact same and in sync from room to room, all HD equipment


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jodean said:


> thats odd, i have customers completely impressed that the sound is the exact same and in sync from room to room, all HD equipment


It has to do with the delay in each TV. 
If they're similar, they may not hear or have it.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

OK... does anyone know if the Direct remote is dual channel?


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Everyone has been great in responding and THANKS again, but I have another question. I have the DISH "Everything" package and I'm trying to find close comparison to a Direct package. Anyone know of an EASY way the *differences in the packages*?

Tons of sites list the programming, but it seems that no one wants to show what I would gain or lose by jumping from dish to direct.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

The remote is Single channel RF so you can change channels around the house. The unit has 5 tuners so u can record 5 different shows at once. If you decide to use one of the 5 tuners to watch a different channel in another room you will need RVU compliant Samsung TV or a H25 or C31 tuner. Thier remotes will send back thru the line to change channels and some people on here are complaining how slow it is to respond. And yes if you go that route DirecTV will charge another 6 bucks for the added pleasure of watching another show in a different room  For that kind of money i would rather have another DVR its the same price !


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

tommiet said:


> Everyone has been great in responding and THANKS again, but I have another question. I have the DISH "Everything" package and I'm trying to find close comparison to a Direct package. Anyone know of an EASY way the *differences in the packages*?
> 
> Tons of sites list the programming, but it seems that no one wants to show what I would gain or lose by jumping from dish to direct.


the everything pak is same as premier......both everything! all standard channels, all movies, direct will throw in some sports in their premier as well.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Jodean" said:


> the everything pak is same as premier......both everything! all standard channels, all movies, direct will throw in some sports in their premier as well.


H's looking for the differences, like what channels one get that the other doesn't, in a flat file. Like G4, AMC etc.


----------



## bbartilson (Sep 7, 2012)

"tommiet" said:


> Everyone has been great in responding and THANKS again, but I have another question. I have the DISH "Everything" package and I'm trying to find close comparison to a Direct package. Anyone know of an EASY way the differences in the packages?
> 
> Tons of sites list the programming, but it seems that no one wants to show what I would gain or lose by jumping from dish to direct.


In my own experience, the missing channels on the D* side will cost you $5 extra. It's called the HD extra pak. Has things like HDNet movies, Palladia, Sony movie, MGM.

D* includes Audience network, an exclusive music channel that is cool.

Dish is missing the disputed AMC and associated networks which caused me to jump.

I don't know of any other channels missing or added between each top level package, but he pricing model is not at all comparable. Dish includes a lot but the base price is a little higher. Showtime and Starz are conspicuous in their absence from the D* premier lineup, but were included free when I called the rep about it.

D* makes it very difficult to find out what your bill will be at the end of 2 years. There are a lot of charges which are added and then discounted back off. Every time I have called with a legitimate complaint the D* rep has offered another discount. Right now my bill is $85, where my Dish bill was $127 for fewer receivers and comparable programming.

Don't know if that helps but I tried.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

tommiet said:


> OK... does anyone know if the Direct remote is dual channel?


What do you mean exactly, IR and RF, multiple addresses?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

tommiet said:


> OK... does anyone know if the Direct remote is dual channel?


Like mdavej, I'm not sure exactly what you mean.

The DirecTV remote can handle up to 4 different devices (including your TV) via IR or via RF (not all do RF, must have an FCC sticker on it, and have "R" in the model number). You can have a mix of IR and RF (but you can't have IR and RF simultaneously for the same device).

For example, you could control a primary DirecTV DVR using the "DTV" position on the remote (via IR or via RF), plus you could control a second DirecTV DVR or receiver using the "AV1" position on the remote (again, IR or RF), plus you could control a third DirecTV DVR or receiver using the "AV2" position on the remote, plus you can control your TV using the "TV" position on the remote.

You can substitute some other AV device in the AV1 or AV2 position as desired/needed.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm assuming he means *dual band *as in *dual band IR *which is used by some equipment manufacturers. If my assumption is right, dual band should not be an issue since DirecTV DVRs all use a single band 38kHz IR signal.

Also, I think the "adapter" he's referring to:



tommiet said:


> Found an HDMI adapter that would allow me to send RF over HDMI. IF the remote is not a dual channel.


might be this one > http://sewelldirect.com/IR-Injector-Kit-For-HDMI.asp


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Vin said:


> might be this one > http://sewelldirect.com/IR-Injector-Kit-For-HDMI.asp


There's nothing RF in that setup.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

harsh said:


> There's nothing RF in that setup.


True but what does "RF over HDMI" even mean? I think he meant IR over HDMI.

In light of the fact that his original post was in regard to whether or not all outputs would be active at the same time, I believe he was considering an alternative to a host/client setup (due to concerns about echoing that he's already experienced with his Dish Hopper), that alternative being 'mirroring a DirecTV receiver from his living room to his kitchen' as he currently does with Dish.

I'm guessing his plan was to use the IR over HDMI adapter instead of using an RF remote for control but was concerned about this line *"This product works for all single band infrared devices only, for dual band infrared devices see BlastIR by Sewell"* from the item's description.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Vin said:


> True but what does "RF over HDMI" even mean? I think he meant IR over HDMI.'


Yup... I did enter into a contract with Direct, but when canceling my dish, they matched the price plus gave me an extra $100.00 in programming for the next 2 years. NO COMMITMENT REQUIRED!

So I guess I'll stick with my 2, Hoppers (6 tuners total,) and wait for Direct to offer me a better price.

Thanks again for everyone's quick response to my questions.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

tommiet said:


> Yup... I did enter into a contract with Direct, but when canceling my dish, they matched the price plus gave me an extra $100.00 in programming for the next 2 years. NO COMMITMENT REQUIRED!


So the contract you 'entered' with DirecTV was null and void at your whim? Glad you got what you want, but did you really enter into a contract??


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> So the contract you 'entered' with DirecTV was null and void at your whim? Glad you got what you want, but did you really enter into a contract??


Yes it was. New subs have the option to cancel with zero cost as long as it's done in 15 days or less after installation. Never got it installed. Direct was very nice about my request to cancel. No counter offer was made.

I guess it really was not a valid contact until I signed it AFTER the install. How about I "entered into an agreement?"

It's just TV...... and all I want is the best price for the same programming. The 5 tuners is nice, but have 6 now for less with the same programming and my 2 Hoppers can share programming. So I end up with 2TB of storage. If Direct would have lowered the price, I would still have an installation scheduled for tomorrow.

Again, I appreciate everyone quick response to my questions. VERY MUCH APPRECIATED!!!!!!

I'll bet, I'll be coming back if Direct drops the price for new subs.....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"tommiet" said:


> Yes it was. New subs have the option to cancel with zero cost as long as it's done in 15 days or less after installation.


I don't think that's DirecTV's normal policy. It would be if your state required it, but 15 days sounds generous. I've heard of some with a period of 3 days, if that.


----------

